# Looking for a trainer in the Chicago suburbs



## SDG (Jul 30, 2013)

We are looking to find a trainer or training club in the Chicago suburbs. Western burbs preferred, but North or South would work also. Hubby does not want to go into the city, either.

Not certain about competitive IPO type training, but would be open to a club that did the obedience and tracking portions of IPO, as our girl may not enjoy the bite work.

Our puppy is 5 months old and just about finished with puppy kindergarten. We are looking for trainers/clubs that use positive methods....and that are kindly disposed to owners that are more comfortable with a warm and fuzzy environment 

Thanks for your thoughts....


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have had great success with the German Shepherd Club in Hanover Park. Most people use prongs, but its not mandatory. They know and understand the breed. I feel very comfortable there. They use mild corrections if needed, but mostly positive.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Hawk City K9 | Training That's Fun for You and Your Dog! 
https://www.facebook.com/hawkcityk9 
Stacey Hawk, excellent trainer! 
I'd also check out Jonathans place(but I think it's in the city):
https://www.facebook.com/ChicagoCanineCompany


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Hawk City K9 | Training That's Fun for You and Your Dog!
> https://www.facebook.com/hawkcityk9
> Stacey Hawk, excellent trainer!
> I'd also check out Jonathans place(but I think it's in the city):
> https://www.facebook.com/ChicagoCanineCompany


I think both of these are in the city?


----------



## SDG (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you for your replies. Yes, two of those are in the city. Hubby went to school downtown years ago and now avoids it at all costs. It would not be a pleasant experience for him to have to drive there weekly. Me...I'd love a condo in the city for the weekends! Why oh why do opposites attract? :wub:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

SDG said:


> Thank you for your replies. Yes, two of those are in the city. Hubby went to school downtown years ago and now avoids it at all costs. It would not be a pleasant experience for him to have to drive there weekly. Me...I'd love a condo in the city for the weekends! Why oh why do opposites attract? :wub:


I'm with your husband....I stay far far far away from down there


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Check out Indian Creek SchH club, its in Marengo, so may be a trek, but they do tracking, and obedience there. You dont have to participate in bitework. Also they do private and group lessons I believe. I am in the Northern suburbs and drive out there when I can. 

:: BILL KULLA: EXCELLENCE in TRAINING ::


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

I went to Topline GSD Club. I only did the basic obedience, but they do Schutzhund as well. The obedience training is at Arabian Nights Farm in Willowbrook and the Schutzhund classes are at Legacy Stables in Burr Ridge.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

katro said:


> I went to Topline GSD Club. I only did the basic obedience, but they do Schutzhund as well. The obedience training is at Arabian Nights Farm in Willowbrook and the Schutzhund classes are at Legacy Stables in Burr Ridge.


Ooh yes! Them too!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have also gone to Topline, I like the club in Hanover Park 100 percent better.


----------

